# ,  / > Kenwood >    TS-430  TS-680 (TS-140) ?

## Eugene163

,   .  -     TS-430, TS-140, TS-680     .     ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Ship

.   . -3 .
   ,       .
FT840,  IC-718    , 150$       .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## UI8CM

> TS-480



    ,  TS-450 ( 690 )  ,          .
TS-680 -  TS-140 + 50  ,    .

----------

Eugene163, LEONID2

----------

Eugene163, ua3rmb

----------


## ua4sz

Ts140s  .

----------

Eugene163, LEONID2

----------


## rn1qa

2   TS-430S,   CW.    1   .  ,   .  1 (    ), ,  590s     .TS-140        ,    ( ).     (.)    .  , 8.83 .,  (8 pole).(  ) ,   100 .       TRX( ). . .    (  ),   .       ().   .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN4R

> .


    140?

----------

LEONID2

----------

,   !- ! :Super: 
http://eficom.ru/index.php?group=9&id=637

----------


## ua3rbj

*rn1qa*,140 S   120  130.

----------


## Eugene163

> ,        ? 120-130?
> 3.      ?      ?


  ,     - TS-430,    ...
IC-718  FT-840   ,      ,       25..... TS-120 (130)  ,  , TS-450     .    570-.
      ,   !







> -        .


        ,   ,        ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA9CMG

> TS-450


  :Wink: 
       22 .   -     2 .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> *rn1qa*,140 S   120  130.


  180 -?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua3rmb

> -


 - FM    ( 6  ) .

----------


## VFO

.   ,     ,   ,  ,   -  ,     90-  .    , ,  FT-840    FT-757    , ,   ,    .. ,   ""     Icom.       -  .          .              .       .     ,  ,   -,     "".    . ,    -  . ,      ,   .    .

----------

Ship

----------


## RN4R

> 430 -   .


  , .   .

----------

RN4R

----------


## Ship

25   ,   (ts 430 -140 -680)     ,
  12-15   ,   10  100  .
    .        .
               .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## VFO

> - TS-50S


   ,   ,     .     -   ,  ,   ..        .       .

----------


## andybezh

TS140s    2001        ,   CW DXCC    PSK contest',  5 -   JT65   FT8.       10    (      ..    - 2  -           /.      .      70 . IF-10  CAT .  ,   ,    .
  5      -   ,      .     ,   .  ROHS6  BGA.
       .
        .
.

73!

----------


## U T

.   FT757-TS430-TS440  -  .    .  ""  - .        ,  -   . . 430- . 440- - ,  -     450-. ( 690- ) . 757 - . 
    UT5EU   430- .  .   .  -   930. (   0.250-1.800-2.400 +    ). 
   ,   . ,    - .      FT847... (   )  :Smile:

----------


## U T

!!!!
   9        . 
 -     .

----------

RD6LW

----------


## ua3rmb

> .


  ,  .    70 -    ?    ,     .
    S990- ?  ::::

----------

RD6LW, UN7CDN

----------


## UN7CDN

> 70 -    ?


 !         ,                "   ".        (  ),        ..          .  ,         ,    .         ?
    :  ,  718-      .  !      -,     ,   ,   . 
:      ,       ,     .             :Wink: . (78-,   ,    70   ,    .) 
           . :!:

----------


## RA9CMG

430 ))

----------


## ra9xdj

,     . 
TS 50   50-     TS 430 - TS 570

----------


## Ship

Mini SW    ,       .
    .
     80- ,  ?

----------

RD6LW

----------


## Jose

> -


    ?

----------


## Jose

> :


      [].      ,     ...

----------


## Jose

- .   ""     "  "..
    ,  .

----------


## ra6fde

2 ts-430.    S,   V(10).    .      2007-.        UW3DI, UA1FA, -   . 
    ,    .  ,     SSB      .      100   13-14 ..    2018-.      20      .

----------


## R1BAC

TS-680. .    80  - 150 ,  40 - 135,  20 - 120,  10 - 90.   .   -     .  1,5  40% ,  2 - 60%,    2,2   .     :Smile:   73!

----------

